# Cuntboy for Male



## cuntyhunty (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello! Human (!) cuntboy here looking for a male character of any species.
I have lots of fetishes and kinks and am open to most stuff except violence/gore/BDSM.

I prefer to play with masculine characters as partners: big, buff (or belly), maybe also older. 

Inbox me for details or if you want to play, but I will say that I don’t use Kik though, other means of communication will be considered.

I do know how to play a good game, size of my posts will depend on how we want to play really!

Also, first person is good as for me, always wanted to be a cuntboy.


----------



## cuntyhunty (Feb 21, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## shadowangely (Mar 1, 2019)

hiya im interested in trying out an RP with you, though sadly my character isnt super buff, but here he is sta.sh: 7 By Stray Kage-dc7oulk

if thats alright would you like to RP on discord ?


----------

